
Show HN: FOIA Mapper – a search engine for offline government records - mgalka
https://foiamapper.com
======
mgalka
This idea was my entry in the Knight Foundation News Challenge in Jan. Just
completed a working version and launched earlier this week.

The purpose is to help Freedom of Information requestors (journalists mostly)
find the info they're looking for.

~~~
brudgers
Curious as to the technology stack and if the source code is open.

~~~
mgalka
Pieced together with duct tape at the moment. The site is wordpress with a
bunch of php/mysql and JavaScript added thoughout. Most of the work went into
getting the data (lots of FOIA requests) and pulling it out of PDFs.

~~~
brudgers
Nothing wrong with what works.

In the long run, it might be aesthetically? intellectually? satisfying to let
the theme of transparency drive decisions about the code base...or not.
Anyway, thanks.

~~~
mgalka
Completely agree. Maybe will focus on that as the next round.

